# [SOLVED] Windows 7 SP1 will not install



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

Windows 7 SP1 will not install
Having an issue with Windows 7 SP1installation

error 
ERROR_SYS_COMPONENT_STORE_CORRUPT(0x80073712)

i have tried the standalone install

I have installed the update readiness tool

done a chkdsk - all clear
SFC /scannow - 100% intergrity

anymore suggestions?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Windows 7 SP1 will not install*

Installing on a new disc?


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Windows 7 SP1 will not install*

no, its an old Laptop, i was given 
quite good as a test PC 
i5 4GB memory - 300GB HDD 32bit Windows 7 pro

But noticed it kept failing SP1 install on the updates


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Windows 7 SP1 will not install*

I misunderstood . . you are just installing the SP?

I had one of those . . in the end, I gave up and reinstalled 7 with the SP1 included.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Windows 7 SP1 will not install*

oh, OK , I suspect I may need to do the same then, just need a office 2007 pro ISO , so i can re-install the office pro back, as i have the key. But not the Install kit


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Windows 7 SP1 will not install*

If you have a Product Key you can download the Office 2007 ISO from here: Microsoft Office Downloads


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Windows 7 SP1 will not install*

excellent , thanks


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: Windows 7 SP1 will not install*

I can help here if you haven't reinstalled yet.

0x80073712 is 99% of the time an issue with the COMPONENTS hive.

Can you please go the following location *C:\Windows\System32\config* and look for the following files:
-COMPONENTS
-Any other files that start with the word COMPONENTS
-Or any files that have a similar name to COMPONENTS (it could be spelt different, have a number, a symbol etc) 
If you find any please create a folder on your desktop and copy and paste all these files into this folder. 
Next can you please zip this folder and upload them for me to analyze? The file may be too big to attach to this post, please use either Dropbox or One Drive.


Click on the






button. Inside the search box type in *CMD*
Right click on *CMD* => Choose *Run as Administrator*
Inside the Command Prompt windows copy and paste the following commands 
*dir %systemroot%\System32\config >1&&notepad 1*
Please post the contents of the notepad file back into this thread

*Export CBS folder*


Click the *Start* button







then click *Computer*.
Double-click on the *C: drive*, under the *Hard Disk Drives* category, and then scroll down to, and double click on the *Windows* folder.
Find and double click on the *Logs* folder.
Right-click on the *CBS *folder, and select *Copy*.
Go back to your *Desktop*, right-click on it, and select *Paste*. You should now see a copy of the CBS folder appear on your Desktop called *CBS*.
Right-click on this new folder, and navigate through *Send to*, and select *Compressed (zipped) folder*.
A new file, also called *CBS *(CBS.zip), but this time with a different icon, will be created.
Attach this to your next post please. 
Please Note:: if the file is too big to upload to you next post please upload via Dropbox or One Drive


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Windows 7 SP1 will not install*

Thanks for the reply 
I was about to start the complete re-install - so will hold off an save a lot of hours if this works


as requested 

link to dropbox components files
https://www.dropbox.com/s/46ckbchgl0i38p4/comp.zip?dl=0

link to dropbox CBS file
https://www.dropbox.com/s/e0akfxn0l6cpreh/CBS.zip?dl=0


*--------------------------------------------------------------*
Volume in drive C is OS
Volume Serial Number is 04CA-60E1

Directory of C:\Windows\System32\config

14/03/2015 06:09 <DIR> .
14/03/2015 06:09 <DIR> ..
27/12/2010 21:54 32,768 BCD-Template
14/03/2015 06:09 30,670,848 COMPONENTS
14/03/2015 09:24 524,288 DEFAULT
14/07/2009 02:04 <DIR> Journal
06/03/2015 00:57 <DIR> RegBack
13/03/2015 19:36 262,144 SAM
13/03/2015 19:46 262,144 SECURITY
14/03/2015 09:26 61,603,840 SOFTWARE
14/03/2015 09:07 15,204,352 SYSTEM
11/02/2011 21:23 <DIR> systemprofile
10/03/2015 17:33 <DIR> TxR
7 File(s) 108,560,384 bytes
6 Dir(s) 143,753,900,032 bytes free
*--------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: Windows 7 SP1 will not install*

Actually this might be easier than I expected, it seems SFC has chucked this error due to a corurpt manifest file:

```
2015-03-10 17:30:12, Error                 CSI    00000010 (F) Unable to load manifest for component [ml:280{140},l:156{78}]"msil_mscorlib.resources_b77a5c561934e089_6.1.7600.16759_en-us_66acb2327577026d"[gle=0x80004005]
2015-03-10 17:30:12, Error                 CSI    [email protected]/3/10:17:30:12.235 (F) d:\win7sp1_gdr\base\wcp\componentstore\storelayout.cpp(2714): Store corruption detected in function ComponentStore::CRawStoreLayout::FetchManifestContent expression: 0
  FileHashMismatch on resource [105]"\winsxs\manifests\msil_mscorlib.resources_b77a5c561934e089_6.1.7600.16759_en-us_66acb2327577026d.manifest"[gle=0x80004005]
2015-03-10 17:30:12, Error                 CSI    00000012 (F) HRESULT_FROM_WIN32(14098) #2214722# from Windows::ServicingAPI::CCSIStore_ICSIInventory::GetDeploymentInformation(flags = 0, class = (unknown enumerant 2), information = [8]"[gle=0x80073712]
2015-03-10 17:30:12, Info                  CBS    Failed to read deployment closure information [HRESULT = 0x80073712 - ERROR_SXS_COMPONENT_STORE_CORRUPT]
2015-03-10 17:30:12, Info                  CBS    Failed to get component from deployment [HRESULT = 0x80073712 - ERROR_SXS_COMPONENT_STORE_CORRUPT]
2015-03-10 17:30:12, Info                  CBS    Failed to get component list from deployments [HRESULT = 0x80073712 - ERROR_SXS_COMPONENT_STORE_CORRUPT]
2015-03-10 17:30:12, Info                  CBS    ComponentAnalyzerUninstallDeployment: Failed on update: 2446709-14_neutral_GDR [HRESULT = 0x80073712 - ERROR_SXS_COMPONENT_STORE_CORRUPT]
2015-03-10 17:30:12, Info                  CBS    Failed to execute item[0] in Package: Package_3_for_KB2446709~31bf3856ad364e35~x86~~6.1.1.2, Update: 2446709-14_neutral_GDR [HRESULT = 0x80073712 - ERROR_SXS_COMPONENT_STORE_CORRUPT]
2015-03-10 17:30:12, Info                  CBS    Failed to execute execution update. [HRESULT = 0x80073712 - ERROR_SXS_COMPONENT_STORE_CORRUPT]
2015-03-10 17:30:12, Info                  CBS    Failed to execute execution package: Package_3_for_KB2446709~31bf3856ad364e35~x86~~6.1.1.2 [HRESULT = 0x80073712 - ERROR_SXS_COMPONENT_STORE_CORRUPT]
2015-03-10 17:30:12, Info                  CBS    Failed to prepare execution [HRESULT = 0x80073712 - ERROR_SXS_COMPONENT_STORE_CORRUPT]
2015-03-10 17:30:12, Info                  CSI    [email protected]/3/10:17:30:12.968 CSI Transaction @0x3d62658 destroyed
2015-03-10 17:30:12, Info                  CBS    Perf: InstallUninstallChain complete.
2015-03-10 17:30:12, Info                  CBS    Failed to execute execution chain. [HRESULT = 0x80073712 - ERROR_SXS_COMPONENT_STORE_CORRUPT]
```
This is the other 1% of the times when it is not something to do with the COMPONENTS hive.

Once I know which updates these manifests are from it should be pretty straight forward to replace.

*SURT Package replacement*

*Warning:* this fix is specific to the user in this thread. No one else should follow these instructions as it may cause more harm than good. If you are after assistance, please start a thread of your own. 


Click *Here* to download *Packs.zip* and save this to your *Desktop*.
*Right-click* on the file and select *Extract All...*
Tick the box labelled *Show extracted files when complete* then click *Extract*
A window will open showing two folders, *Manifests* and *Packages*
Open the *Manifests* folder and copy the files into the following folder (if there are any files)

*C:\Windows\Temp\CheckSur\Winsxs\Manifests*

Open the *Packages* folder and copy the files into the following folder (if there are any files)

*C:\Windows\Temp\CheckSur\Servicing\Packages*

Run the System Update Readiness Tool (SURT) again.
When the SURT finishes installing, *copy (Ctrl + C)* and *paste (Ctrl + V)* the contents of the SURT log into your next post please:

*C:\Windows\Logs\CBS\CheckSUR.log*
*C:\Windows\Logs\CBS\CheckSUR.persist.log*


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Windows 7 SP1 will not install*

Thanks for that


> Open the Manifests folder and copy the files into the following folder (if there are any files)


 2 files copied


> Open the Packages folder and copy the files into the following folder (if there are any files)


 no files

running System Update Readiness Tool (SURT) again.
seems to be taken a very long time 
updating hotfix 
KB947821

i will leave running for a while

thanks again


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Windows 7 SP1 will not install*

logs as requested 


=================================
Checking System Update Readiness.
Binary Version 6.1.7601.22471
Package Version 26.0
2015-03-15 10:39

Checking Windows Servicing Packages

Checking Package Manifests and Catalogs

Checking Package Watchlist

Checking Component Watchlist

Checking Packages

Checking Component Store

Summary:
Seconds executed: 967
No errors detected

*========================================================*

=================================
Checking System Update Readiness.
Binary Version 6.1.7601.21645
Package Version 18.0
2013-03-23 03:01

Checking Windows Servicing Packages

Checking Package Manifests and Catalogs

Checking Package Watchlist

Checking Component Watchlist

Checking Packages

Checking Component Store
(f)	CSI Manifest All Zeros	0x00000000	winsxs\Manifests\msil_mscorlib.resources_b77a5c561934e089_6.1.7600.20901_en-us_4fdac01c8f221709.manifest	msil_mscorlib.resources_b77a5c561934e089_6.1.7600.20901_en-us_4fdac01c8f221709	
(f)	CSI Manifest All Zeros	0x00000000	winsxs\Manifests\msil_mscorlib.resources_b77a5c561934e089_6.1.7600.16759_en-us_66acb2327577026d.manifest	msil_mscorlib.resources_b77a5c561934e089_6.1.7600.16759_en-us_66acb2327577026d	

Summary:
Seconds executed: 707
Found 2 errors
CSI Manifest All Zeros Total count: 2

Unavailable repair files:
winsxs\manifests\msil_mscorlib.resources_b77a5c561934e089_6.1.7600.20901_en-us_4fdac01c8f221709.manifest
winsxs\manifests\msil_mscorlib.resources_b77a5c561934e089_6.1.7600.16759_en-us_66acb2327577026d.manifest



=================================
Checking System Update Readiness.
Binary Version 6.1.7601.22471
Package Version 26.0
2015-03-03 21:20

Checking Windows Servicing Packages

Checking Package Manifests and Catalogs

Checking Package Watchlist

Checking Component Watchlist

Checking Packages

Checking Component Store
(f)	CSI Manifest All Zeros	0x00000000	winsxs\Manifests\msil_mscorlib.resources_b77a5c561934e089_6.1.7600.20901_en-us_4fdac01c8f221709.manifest	msil_mscorlib.resources_b77a5c561934e089_6.1.7600.20901_en-us_4fdac01c8f221709	
(f)	CSI Manifest All Zeros	0x00000000	winsxs\Manifests\msil_mscorlib.resources_b77a5c561934e089_6.1.7600.16759_en-us_66acb2327577026d.manifest	msil_mscorlib.resources_b77a5c561934e089_6.1.7600.16759_en-us_66acb2327577026d	

Summary:
Seconds executed: 609
Found 2 errors
CSI Manifest All Zeros Total count: 2

Unavailable repair files:
winsxs\manifests\msil_mscorlib.resources_b77a5c561934e089_6.1.7600.20901_en-us_4fdac01c8f221709.manifest
winsxs\manifests\msil_mscorlib.resources_b77a5c561934e089_6.1.7600.16759_en-us_66acb2327577026d.manifest



=================================
Checking System Update Readiness.
Binary Version 6.1.7601.22471
Package Version 26.0
2015-03-13 11:22

Checking Windows Servicing Packages

Checking Package Manifests and Catalogs

Checking Package Watchlist

Checking Component Watchlist

Checking Packages

Checking Component Store
(f)	CSI Manifest All Zeros	0x00000000	winsxs\Manifests\msil_mscorlib.resources_b77a5c561934e089_6.1.7600.20901_en-us_4fdac01c8f221709.manifest	msil_mscorlib.resources_b77a5c561934e089_6.1.7600.20901_en-us_4fdac01c8f221709	
(f)	CSI Manifest All Zeros	0x00000000	winsxs\Manifests\msil_mscorlib.resources_b77a5c561934e089_6.1.7600.16759_en-us_66acb2327577026d.manifest	msil_mscorlib.resources_b77a5c561934e089_6.1.7600.16759_en-us_66acb2327577026d	

Summary:
Seconds executed: 1392
Found 2 errors
CSI Manifest All Zeros Total count: 2

Unavailable repair files:
winsxs\manifests\msil_mscorlib.resources_b77a5c561934e089_6.1.7600.20901_en-us_4fdac01c8f221709.manifest
winsxs\manifests\msil_mscorlib.resources_b77a5c561934e089_6.1.7600.16759_en-us_66acb2327577026d.manifest



=================================
Checking System Update Readiness.
Binary Version 6.1.7601.22471
Package Version 26.0
2015-03-13 16:44

Checking Windows Servicing Packages

Checking Package Manifests and Catalogs

Checking Package Watchlist

Checking Component Watchlist

Checking Packages

Checking Component Store
(f)	CSI Manifest All Zeros	0x00000000	winsxs\Manifests\msil_mscorlib.resources_b77a5c561934e089_6.1.7600.20901_en-us_4fdac01c8f221709.manifest	msil_mscorlib.resources_b77a5c561934e089_6.1.7600.20901_en-us_4fdac01c8f221709	
(f)	CSI Manifest All Zeros	0x00000000	winsxs\Manifests\msil_mscorlib.resources_b77a5c561934e089_6.1.7600.16759_en-us_66acb2327577026d.manifest	msil_mscorlib.resources_b77a5c561934e089_6.1.7600.16759_en-us_66acb2327577026d	

Summary:
Seconds executed: 850
Found 2 errors
CSI Manifest All Zeros Total count: 2

Unavailable repair files:
winsxs\manifests\msil_mscorlib.resources_b77a5c561934e089_6.1.7600.20901_en-us_4fdac01c8f221709.manifest
winsxs\manifests\msil_mscorlib.resources_b77a5c561934e089_6.1.7600.16759_en-us_66acb2327577026d.manifest



=================================
Checking System Update Readiness.
Binary Version 6.1.7601.22471
Package Version 26.0
2015-03-15 10:03

Checking Windows Servicing Packages

Checking Package Manifests and Catalogs

Checking Package Watchlist

Checking Component Watchlist

Checking Packages

Checking Component Store
(f)	CSI Manifest All Zeros	0x00000000	winsxs\Manifests\msil_mscorlib.resources_b77a5c561934e089_6.1.7600.20901_en-us_4fdac01c8f221709.manifest	msil_mscorlib.resources_b77a5c561934e089_6.1.7600.20901_en-us_4fdac01c8f221709	
(fix)	CSI Manifest All Zeros	CSI File Replaced	File: msil_mscorlib.resources_b77a5c561934e089_6.1.7600.20901_en-us_4fdac01c8f221709.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.1-7601-x86-cab4.cab
(f)	CSI Manifest All Zeros	0x00000000	winsxs\Manifests\msil_mscorlib.resources_b77a5c561934e089_6.1.7600.16759_en-us_66acb2327577026d.manifest	msil_mscorlib.resources_b77a5c561934e089_6.1.7600.16759_en-us_66acb2327577026d	
(fix)	CSI Manifest All Zeros	CSI File Replaced	File: msil_mscorlib.resources_b77a5c561934e089_6.1.7600.16759_en-us_66acb2327577026d.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.1-7601-x86-cab4.cab

=================================
Checking System Update Readiness.
Binary Version 6.1.7601.22471
Package Version 26.0
2015-03-15 10:39

Checking Windows Servicing Packages

Checking Package Manifests and Catalogs

Checking Package Watchlist

Checking Component Watchlist

Checking Packages

Checking Component Store

Summary:
Seconds executed: 967
No errors detected


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Windows 7 SP1 will not install*

i have checked the two files 
the log says unavailable, but they are in the temp directory

Unavailable repair files:
msil_mscorlib.resources_b77a5c561934e089_6.1.7600.20901_en-us_4fdac01c8f221709.manifest

msil_mscorlib.resources_b77a5c561934e089_6.1.7600.16759_en-us_66acb2327577026d.manifest

file names copied
msil_mscorlib.resources_b77a5c561934e089_6.1.7600.20901_en-us_4fdac01c8f221709
msil_mscorlib.resources_b77a5c561934e089_6.1.7600.16759_en-us_66acb2327577026d

the .manifest - is the name in your post , the one without is in the temp dir

location, from file properties 
C:\Windows\Temp\CheckSUR\winsxs\Manifests


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: Windows 7 SP1 will not install*

Check the time stamps 

Both files have been repaired now.

Can you please run SFC /SCANNOW again and post a new CBS.log?

Alex


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Windows 7 SP1 will not install*

Dah!!!! oh yea, and i thought i had looked at that too - i will just follow instructions 

sfc /scannow running

thanks for all the help


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Windows 7 SP1 will not install*

100% Complete 
windows resource protection did not find any integrity violations


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: Windows 7 SP1 will not install*

Lets hope SFC is telling the truth here, sometimes it will report that not issues are in place, but when looking at the logs errors appear.

Please clear out your TEMP Windows update files, try and upgrade to SP1, if it fails please upload the whole CBS folder again.

*Software Distribution rename*


Click *Start* -> Type in *CMD* in the search -> Right click on *cmd.exe* and choose *Run as Administrator*
Entre in the following commands:
*net stop wuauserv
ren %SystemRoot%\SoftwareDistribution\Download DL.bak
ren %SystemRoot%\SoftwareDistribution\DataStore DS.bak
net start wuauserv*


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Windows 7 SP1 will not install*

brilliant thanks for your help 
All Worked and now have SP1 installed


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Well done!!!


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Your welcome


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

just downloading 133 updates now !!!!!


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

How did they go?


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

33 failed, BUT, when i carried out another update, they all installed OK 
so we are fully upto date now 

Thanks


----------



## Pranas (Oct 3, 2016)

*Re: Windows 7 SP1 will not install*



Go The Power said:


> I can help here if you haven't reinstalled yet.
> 
> 0x80073712 is 99% of the time an issue with the COMPONENTS hive.
> 
> ...


 

Hi,

I am experiencing update installing issue. Would you be able to help me please in regards to this matter.


----------

